# Babies not thriving but surviving at 2 weeks



## Legacy (Apr 13, 2011)

We have a litter of 7 babies that are 2 weeks old. They are not nearly as big and healthy as they should be. Their tummies are never round and plump but they are rather skinny all the time but they are surviving. They seem to just not be getting enough. Their fur is not soft and shinny like other litters. They are dull and scruffy looking. They momma isn't healthy looking either. She has rather a dull coat and looks quite skinny but she eating a lot. She has a great appetite and is eating food and veggies all day. I haven't seen any evidence of worms.

The babies haven't really been getting out of the box so we got them out of the box and they started chasing the momma all over the place. She got in the box to get away from them. We mixed up some oatmeal and cat milk replacer and they started scarfing that down as well as eating everything we had in there leaves, feed, veggies.

Obviously, they aren't getting what they need. We have moved them to a different cage with a bottom so they can be out of a box and still not be in a draft. We will be putting the momma in there with them tonight. We will be keeping food in front of them all the time now. 

I don't know why they didn't get out of the box, it was short enough and occasionly they did get out but they didn't stay out long and didn't seem to try to eat anything except nursing.

My question is, what could be the problem and what can Igive them to help them thrive, momma as well as babies?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

sweet potatoes have a lot of calories. 

Calf manna is recommended for all breeds that are lactating and having a hard time maintaining weight.


----------



## Legacy (Apr 14, 2011)

OK, I got them on calf manna now. I'm keeping the momma separated from all the babies except the two smallest. I put her back with them all night and once during the middle of the day just for a few minutes. She is nursing them without being depleted. 

The babies are eating the calf manna too and loving it. They are already showing signs of being healthier and fatter. It's just been 2 days.


----------

